# Feeling down at thought of spending another birthday alone...



## jack123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I turn 25 next week and I will be spending it alone again. I don't have ANY friends (due to social anxiety) and thus, I never do anything fun or special. The last time I remember organizing a party I was maybe 12 years old and literally only 2 people came...I've been so afraid of that happening again that I don't even try anymore. Last year I tried organizing a casual hangout with 2 people for my birthday and they both backed out. None of my old friends remember to wish me a happy birthday and none of my coworkers know when my birthday is. I hate sounding like I'm seeking attention so I don't feel comfortable going up to anyone and saying "hey, today's my birthday!". I just can't take it. Every year I spend Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, and my birthday alone. Can anyone give me some advice or ideas on how to feel less lonely?


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't have any personal advice but happy birthday.


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

You can approach this from two points of view:
1st Birthday is just a term that someone made up in order to fill our meaningless lives and give us a reason to celebrate and feel special. So **** it and forget this whole.
2nd Have a nice day! Go to a good restaurant , buy yourself a present r do whatever you always wanted to do and dont care about the fact that most people do it with a partner.

I turned twenty six days ago and I just ignored it..


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a Christmas birthday so on the 19th I went to a meetup at a club and threw my own birthday party. It was a good conversation starter and I had bottle service. I felt a little pathetic spending it with strangers but I had a great time. By the end of the night I made some new friends.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Could it be that your friends have social anxiety as well? Not just you? I know how you feel about spending your birthday alone. This happened to me on my 23 birthday. I got into a fight with my family and decided to stay in my apartment with dinner from Sonic. Give yourself a birthday present. Buy a pie from Village Inn. You can have a birthday pie.


----------



## jack123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! I actually ended up inviting all of my coworkers for happy hour drinks (big deal on my part) but only two people responded. Anyway, we had a drink then they invited me to go out with them (they already had plans for the night). It was kinda awkward and it wasn't really my scene (went to a bar but it felt more like a club) but it was better than being alone. What made my anxiety worse was that one of coworkers was a girl I've had a crush on :/. I think they noticed that I was anxious and uncomfortable as they kept asking if I was "ok" and whether I wanted to go some place else. I would have loved going somewhere more quite but I was worried about ruining their night out or them hating the idea. Anyway, I still think it was a step in he right direction.


----------



## AlaskanParadise (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday! One idea for next year. Take a trip the week of your birthday. A singles cruise or to visit a relative or old friend.


----------

